# Overclocking a HD 5850



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey
I got my Saphire HD5850 this morning and want to overclock it to get the right performance . I have overclocked my other cards like my HD5770 before but I just want to know the proper way to overclock my 5850 and which are the best tools to use ?

Thanx


----------



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,

You're not short of options in this link. Give them a try and see what happens, I can't imagine the overclocking process for one graphics card model would be much different from overclocking another.

Hope this helps.


Regards,

Jon.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

I have already been using Evga Precision and Riva Tuner and MSI Afterburner for my Nvidia cards and Ati Tool and MSI Afterburner for my ATI cards . I got it up to 850mhz and 1200mhz which is the same as a HD 5870 without problems .


----------

